# Snowshoe vs. Canaan/Timberline



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

i'd say snowshoe, but i've never been to canaan valley or timberline. looking at the two stats though it looks like snowshoe & silvercreek have more trails open.

where are you staying? i know there's some cabins about 45 mins away from snowshoe & about as close to canaan that are only like $100 per night...sleep 6 with a kitchen, hot tub & fireplace. can't remember their names though...seneca cabins? not sure. anyway, definitely sounds the way to go.


----------

